# I Have A Poll For All KP's.



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I knit...only know a few basic crochet stitches.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I crochet (since about age 5) and I knit. (last few years) I love both!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

knit by hand and knit by machine are probably about the same.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely a knitter. Regular crochet is used only for edgings - too hard on wrist. Filet is great, but haven't been on that kick for a few years.


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, yeah. Forgot my vote! *hits self in back of head* If i HAD to choose ONE it would be crochet but I love them both equally.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I mostly knit by machine. I also crochet, any fast craft is my craft of choice. I can knit with stick but not crazy about it.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Hand knitter. I also crochet but MOSTLY I knit


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm a hand knitter.


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

knit; tried learning the other but couldn't master it. Was learning when under the influence of pain killers after back surgery...might be my problem, all could manage was a l o n g string. LOL. Maybe after I feel about about being a novice knitter at 69 I'll try it again w/o drugs. LOL :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

I knit.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I do both but got burned out on crocheting a decade ago so now I only knit unless it's to make some embelishment.


----------



## mammolady (Apr 26, 2011)

Knit. Have tried to learn crochet but, if my 'teacher' is not with me I seem to get lost :? LOL!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Knitting since 1971. Crochet just a few small things, cannot quite get it. Son in law is a crocheter and after watching him do it, am determined to try my hand at it again.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I do both but I think I like crochet better


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit. I am working on learning how to crochet. It is going slooowly...


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I knit if at all possible, but if it is going to be a blanket, I am much faster at granny square crochet.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

I hand knit and crochet. Have various projects of both in the works because I like a variety but would have to say I honestly prefer knitting.
Carol L.


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

=^..^= Our vote is both equally. I crochet faster than I knit (usually). Crochet for kitty blankets and afghans, etc. Knit for mittens, socks and sweaters. I would say a 50/50 split. P.S. It's still cold here on the south shore of Lake Superior. . .the fish still have their long underwear on. (Sorry, Felix wanted me to put that in!) Have a good one, everybody! =^..^= Carol and Felix


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

I knit and crochet, crochet is so much easier for me. I am self taught in both knitting and crochet; I've been concertrating on improving my knitting skills since Jan.


----------



## justbngee (Mar 26, 2011)

Do both, but seem to be into crocheting at this point in time.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know how to knit and crochet both, right now I mostly knit.


----------



## AusaicMosaic (Mar 24, 2011)

I like to crochet more than knit but I do both pretty much 50/50

Beth


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

I like to knit


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

crocheted for 30 years; took up knitting last year at my older daughter's request for specific baby clothes. Right now I use my crochet hook for picking up dropped stitches, so I guess hand knitting is my thing for this season of life!


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

An elderly lady tried to teach me to crochet when I was a child and had been knitting for a while. She gave up and told me to knit. Now, many years later, that's all I do.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Like you, I do both. Now I am dabbling in cro-hook,for a change.Shirley.


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

I do both. But prefer crocheting.


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Have done more crochet but I am going to do more knitting now I like it better.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Crochet - Forme it grows quicker, and I like the diversity of the pattern and more so the texture you can create


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

I do both - knitting at present )


----------



## shirleycurly60 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hand knitting, Machine knitting, crochet in that order.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

I knit mostly- but can crochet and do cross stitch


----------



## donna sisco (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit and crochet both. Always have multiple projects of both gong at any one time.


----------



## wagwonderwear (Apr 18, 2011)

My Nan taught me to knit and crochet, I was fine with the knitting but could only ever crochet with her there to help me. I knit constantly ( I mean like ALL the time!) I have just bought dome books and am determined, when time allows (does anyone know where to get some more time!!??) to learn to crochet all over again. Sadly Nan has not been with us for a while, well at least not physically anyway, I know she is always there watching and will be willing me on but really I am a CONFIRMED Knitter!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Hand Knit, Crochet, Needlepoint, crewel, counted cross stitch, tat, quilt, but knitting is a everyday craft (time permitting). Very relaxing to me. Kind of like this site is. Love the members comments and help. :thumbup:


----------



## wagwonderwear (Apr 18, 2011)

wagwonderwear said:


> My Nan taught me to knit and crochet, I was fine with the knitting but could only ever crochet with her there to help me. I knit constantly ( I mean like ALL the time!) I have just bought dome books and am determined, when time allows (does anyone know where to get some more time!!??) to learn to crochet all over again. Sadly Nan has not been with us for a while, well at least not physically anyway, I know she is always there watching and will be willing me on but really I am a CONFIRMED Knitter!


Taht will be SOME books before anyone wonders what DOME books are!!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

knit, knit, knit, and knit some more.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Haven't knitted in about 20 yrs. But after crocheting 10 afghans since beginning of last year, I'm totally burned out on crocheting. (at least for a while!) So the next 2 afghans will be knitted. Having fun looking at knitting stitches from library books. Love my copier/printer...I can make copies of what I want and practice until I get it right.
But wondering if I should crochet the edging around the afghan...I did find some knitted edging but not sure I can master that. 
What does everyone else do....crochet an edging on knitted afghans??!
June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

knit- I can crochet but I can't read at the same time (ditto for cross stitch- also became hard as my eyes aged) so stick to knitting so I can read as well.


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I knit(favorite), crochet, embroidery(machine and hand), needlepoint, smocking, quilting, paint ceramics(not too good at that), and sew garments. I have crocheted edgings on knitted items; sometimes that is the look I want.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I knit, left handed. I only crochet the simplest of things and for edgings on my knitted pieces. I have been knitting for 50+ years.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hand knitter only. Never learned to crochet.

Dottie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

greatgmadeb said:


> knit; tried learning the other but couldn't master it. Was learning when under the influence of pain killers after back surgery...might be my problem, all could manage was a l o n g string. LOL. Maybe after I feel about about being a novice knitter at 69 I'll try it again w/o drugs. LOL :wink: :wink: :wink:


I knit, usually with a pair of needles. Like you, I couldn't get on with crochet, with or without medication!

Nevermind, I haven't run out of ideas for things to do with two needles; when I do, I'll have another tilt at crochet!

Dave


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a hand knitter. I tried to learn to crochet, but for whatever reason just can't seem to do it.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

If its "yarn" like Red Heart, or Lion Brand, and the kitchen cottons I prefer knitting. If it is size 20 or 10 thread I prefer crochet. I have crocheted with yarn and knit with thread, but like it better the other way. I usually crochet with "plarn" or "tarn". I am trying to learn Continental style (or picking) knitting and also learning to tat (from on-line sites).


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Knitting


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

I have crocheted for about 30 years, but I am now trying to knit. I am doing fairly well, but a long way from being an advanced knitter. I think I, too, got burned out on crochet. I am really enjoying knitting.


----------



## knitchk (Mar 28, 2011)

"I KNIT,OF COURSE"


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a knitter who can crochet squares.


----------



## kim_collar (Apr 19, 2011)

Just Crocheting


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

I **** knitting best, and that what i do the most. I can crochet, but i do very little of it. 
Nancy


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Knit!


----------



## dfarrell23 (Apr 17, 2011)

I do both, and have done some afghans with crochet that I love, but I generally prefer the look of knitting.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

I do both, but prefer hand knitting.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit and crochet. I have both knitted and crocheted socks, but prefer the feel of knitted socks. Clothing is always knitted because there are so many more pattern options. Afghans are always crocheted. Dish cloths and facial cloths are either knitted or crocheted. I have knitted with everything from a size 5 crochet thread to extra bulky and have crocheted with everything from sewing thread to worsted weight. I don't like crocheting with the heavier yarns.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Knit! I, for the life of me cannot get the hang of crocheting.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

I used to knit entirely by machine and crocheted a lot by hand. I sold my machine a short while ago and now.....

I hand knit only...gave up crocheting ( for a while anyway )


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

knit...I crochet only when I have to...like edges. It may go quicker but it hurts my hands more.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do both and it depends on what mood I'm in. I get the urge to knit then that's what I'll do. Right now it's knitting. I just had a crochet feast a month ago.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

I learned to crochet edgings when very young. I always admired knitted things, so I took a class in 1967. I have been knitting since then. I do both, but my crocheting is mainly afghans. Knitting is a challenge because of the wide variety of stitches. I love it.


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

I do both. As a child I was sickly and Mom taught me.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I do both but really enjoy knitting. However I crochet better than I knit. I must say my knitting has improved greatly.


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

I know how to do both but neither very well. Just changed to continental knitting so now I am new to knitting again, but am getting better. I really like to tat.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just knit. I keep telling myself I will learn to crochet. Some day I will.

Jean


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

I hand knit. Have crocheted in the past but prefer knitting.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

knitting on and off since the age of seven. Can't crochet but wish I could.


----------



## cherry (Jan 22, 2011)

I do both but I like knitting best. cherry


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hand knitter... abandoned the machine kitting years ago... just not as relaxing... I will crochet if I am pressed for ime and need to get something made quickly, but MUCH prefer to knit!! Maureen


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I can crochet if necessar but prefer to knit.

I can't crochet while I'm reading or watching TV


Grosvenor


----------



## carolport (Mar 5, 2011)

I do both but crocheting has given me carpal tunnel so I mostly knit.


----------



## grammyg239 (Apr 7, 2011)

I like knitting the best. Like the looks of knitted articles better.


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

mostly knit


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Star58: Love your Yorkie.... mine is sitting right here next to me at the office... it is haircut day, and the the groomer is 2 doors down....


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

I do both. Probably about equal. Think I have at least one project of each on the go at any one time.


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a knitter and only do crochet edgings!


----------



## ISSY (Mar 17, 2011)

i KNIT BY HAND ISSY SCOTLAND


----------



## ISSY (Mar 17, 2011)

i KNIT BY HAND ISSY SCOTLAND


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit and crochet. About equal.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I knit, left handed. I only crochet the simplest of things and for edgings on my knitted pieces. I have been knitting for 50+ years.


Good to know someone crochets edgings on knitted afghans...I hadn't knitted one before so wasn't sure about it!
June


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I knit, except for edgings or small easy things. I find that I crochet too tightly and hold the hook wrong...can't change it now.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I do both, but I prefer crochet. I only started really knitting when I joined this forum.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Knit by hand.

SEA


----------



## Parislexi (May 17, 2011)

I am an avid knitter. Tried crocheting, but just couldn't get the hang of it.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I have crocheted for almost 49 years, can do any stitch ou there. Been knitting for the last year and have really grown to like it, wish I was more proficient with my knitting.
Debbie


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

i do both, but love to knit more and my knitting looks better than my crochet.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

I mostly knit and socks are my favorite thing to do. hence my name sockteacher. LOL


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,
I crochet better and faster. I just started knitting and I really like it, but my brain and fingers are not too sure! My time knitting is mostly rip out and start over. I really like crochet for ripping out.

Johnna


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I do both but knitting is my passion.


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

I do both,plus I tatt, bobbin lace, spin, and weave


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Knit - I only crochet when I need to ut something together, such as strips for an afghan or an edging.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes a hand knitted for most things. But my fav blanket is crocheted. 
Use crochet to trim all my knit projects. Most sweaters are knit,
I think I'm a half and half gal!!! MAybe 51% knit and 49% crochet.
Linda


----------



## lagreen47 (Mar 24, 2011)

I crochet some then I knit some, I like both. trying to finish a big doily for my table in kitchen. Also have made lots of crocheted afghans and other things. I try to keep busy with something as I watch the boob tube.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I do both but KNITTING is my fav.


----------



## bcole (May 14, 2011)

I love knitting, sometimes I crochet.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I learned to crochet at nine, I crocheted all my life. Now at 60 and a disabled dental hygienist, I can not crochet like before. I had to have my left thumb joint replaced! So, a few years ago I decided to try knitting. I couldn't find anyone to teach me so I bought a book and watched Vickie Howell's Knitty Gritty show and taught myself. I now knit everyday and I love it. I still miss my crochet.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi can do both, but i only knit. i like the finished project better.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hand knitting is my passion! I can crochet, but it is very limited.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 7 years old and crocheting since my mid 20s. I learned to crochet because so many knit items required a crochet trim or detail. I do think that knitting is more finished looking than crochet. (smoother) I am 90% knitter and 10% crocheter when I am not doing my main hobby of quilting. Not enough hours in the day. LOL Loved the yarn that I received in the swap. I am making a cowl from one set of yarn and I am undecided on the other. Happy knitting to you all.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Knitting 80%,crochet 18%,sleep 2%. Lol


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Hand knitter, no crochet...yet.


----------



## UPGrandma (Jan 27, 2011)

I knit and crochet but prefer knitting, hands down. (no pun intended)


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

knit I don't l know how to crochet anything but a chain.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

I do both & I do more knitting then crochet.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

wagwonderwear said:


> wagwonderwear said:
> 
> 
> > My Nan taught me to knit and crochet, I was fine with the knitting but could only ever crochet with her there to help me. I knit constantly ( I mean like ALL the time!) I have just bought dome books and am determined, when time allows (does anyone know where to get some more time!!??) to learn to crochet all over again. Sadly Nan has not been with us for a while, well at least not physically anyway, I know she is always there watching and will be willing me on but really I am a CONFIRMED Knitter!
> ...


this is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!!! I made my cat a sweater once and he freaked out and went insane trying to get it off. But yours is adorable!!!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

bcole said:


> I love knitting, sometimes I crochet.


I see you just joined us recently, WELCOME!! And Happy knitting!!


----------



## welshcat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello......Jane from Vancouver Island here!
I do have a tendency to knit mostly with bamboo needles (Arthur Ritis).


----------



## viking fan (Apr 29, 2011)

I just knit. Wish I Crochet know how a little but not much. i use straight needles.


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

I do both just about equal. had been doing so for years. :0


----------



## ruth_in_georgia (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit and crochet. I love knitting for lace and the drapiness of the fabric, crochet for speed. Amigurumi is my favorite for crochet right now.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

I do both, but prefer crochet because it goes faster.
Angel


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Do both but prefer knitting. Mostly crochet baby blankets and afghans. Sweaters, scarfs knit. Hats either way.


----------



## khalbrook (Feb 10, 2011)

Knit. I haven't crocheted since I was a kid, but I have recently been tempted by crocheted market bags...I might have to try soon.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I am basicly a knitter. I learned to corchet as a child and made 1 doily. When I was execting my 1st child. I crocheted a baby blanket, but one end was wider than the other end. Decided then to stick to knitting. Recently the fellow I knit for, sent me a hat and collar pattern to knit. I did the collar first. When I started to read the directions for the hat, I found out it was corcheted. I asked him if he wanted to corchet the hat and he said no, that I could do it. Well, not having corcheted for years, I decided to tackle it any way. I thought it turned out pretty good and he said he was satified with the job I did. Norita from WI


----------



## linda allison (May 4, 2011)

I am learning to knit and crochet, knitting is what I do the most of.


----------



## dcwel (May 17, 2011)

Since I learned how to knit socks toe up...........I do mostly knit. When I need a fast project I usually crochet........I love knitting with Hiya Hiya circular needles


----------



## dcwel (May 17, 2011)

Judy I wish you were closer because I knit ALL THE TIME also and have no one here to join me here in southern Alabama.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hand knitter. I did learn a little crocheting, but don't feel very confident about it. I wish I had had my Mom teach me how to tat! YouTube here I come!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I knit, I crocheted a long time ago but I don't find it as relaxing a knitting so now I just knit


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit only. Mostly socks, hats, baby items and all kinds of blankets/afghans. I personally don't like yarn crocheted items--seems to stiff to me. 
My mother did all the fancy work with the thread like tablecloths, bedspreads, dollies, and bed doll dresses.
of my daughters-one crochets and knits a little, one knits and the other says it is too hard!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


I only knit but have tried crochet. Have problems remembering the stitches and takes forever to do b/c I have to keep looking the stitches up. Old brain!!!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 3 projects going... 2 knit 1 crochet....I have all the crochet hooks.. tons of thread and I really love to crochet.. I'm learning more and more about knitting but just learning.. I have to say if I have a fav it has to be crochet even though in my heart they are about even as far as my passion goes...


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Right now it is about 50/50. Prefer to knit, but am faster when I crochet.


----------



## cjcb2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I used to only knit...but it bothers my shoulders and hands too much, so for the last 7 yrs.. I only crochet...


----------



## pamortrud (Feb 24, 2011)

I do both, but prefer knitting. I have a knitting machine that has not been out from under the bed for years! I have a number of UFOs. Don't we all?


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

My hands hurt when I crochet a lot. I like the fabric look of knitting. Count me as a knitter.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I knit...only know a few basic crochet stitches.


Me too


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Currently I knit more. I go through stages where I cross stitch until I'm tired of it, crochet until I'm tired of it and now I am knittng. Haven't gotten tired of it yet.  I prefer knit when it comes to clothes and crochet for toys. Knitting is a softer look and feel than crochet.


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

I hand knit, but am trying to teach myself to crochet.


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

both but knit mostly also known to machine knit on occasions


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

i crochet alot more often it's quicker and easier to take with me


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

i crochet alot more often it's quicker and easier to take with me


----------



## Taz (Jan 17, 2011)

I prefer to crochet to relax but enjoy design work with knitting stitches.


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a hand knitter


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I mostly knit as I find it more relaxing. I knit afghans that are donated to others. They may be a gift for someone or it could be for chaity. I also like sweaters that are knitted better than crocheted. However, I love to make grany squares. I take a pattern and see how many different ways I can crochet the same square.


----------



## Writer (Apr 26, 2011)

I knit, but trying to learn crochet.


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

hand knit and crochet evenly. Linda


----------



## Momma C (May 10, 2011)

I knit, every day, every where!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do both. It depends on what the project is.


----------



## Lydia (Jan 31, 2011)

I started out crocheting but taught my self to knit from you tube so I see myself knitting more now. but love both


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I do both but more knitting,crochet bothers my hands now.


----------



## Missouriknitter (Apr 23, 2011)

I used to have a knitting machine but it took up too much room so sold it. I now only hand knit and am just getting back into it after about a 15 year absence. Really hate to crochet for some reason.


----------



## GVknits (Apr 1, 2011)

I knit, although I'd like to learn to crochet. All I need is more time in my day! Is there a store for that anywhere?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

What I do most depends on when. 
Currently I'm a *hand knitter*. 
Here's a list of a few past things:
Needlepoint
Tamari balls
Macrame
Tatting
Crochet
Machine knitting


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Hand knit. Learned just enough crochet to edge a project.


----------



## porlebeke (Mar 25, 2011)

I only knit. I know just a few basic crochet stitches.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Knitting - crochet is faster, but knitting is better. Been doing it for 70 years.


----------



## donnawright56 (Apr 16, 2011)

I knit & crochet and do both equally. I love the 'mathmatical' part of knitting in pattern w/cables & such. I love the quickness of crochet and the beautiful lacework that can be produced.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

Knit mostly.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I do both. Knit with a crochet boarder sometimes. Crochet takes more yarn, so if I only have so much of something I will knit.


----------



## dogorman53 (May 7, 2011)

hand knit


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

If I had to pick one it would be knit, but I also crochet.


----------



## kjsteele1 (May 5, 2011)

I knit.


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

I do both but I'm knitting right now.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

i knit. my mom taught me at age 8. i am 65. i have been trying to learn to crochet this teddy bear a friend made for charity. the crocheting is fine...the directions are impossible for me to follow. twice now i have lost the directions and once the yarn with the crochet needle to boot. after that, i just gave it up! omens like that are difficult to ignore!!!!!!!! crocheting is not for me!!!!! i will save it for trim and only when absolutelyy necessary!!


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I knit. Just learning to crochet, but haven't done a project as yet.


----------



## Uaithne (Apr 25, 2011)

I do both but when I need a quick simple project I tend to crochet because it seems to go faster, however I love the knit fabric so much more. Overall, I knit more.

I am also learning to weave and I spin. Anyone else?


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Both, but if I really, really had to choose, knitting wins out! I can frog by going down into the work instead of taking rows out. They both have a specialness about them. Glad I learned both and can switch back and forth as I choose!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I can do both but love knitting most.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I just crochet.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Mark me down as a knitter. Not a good one yet, but that is all I know how to do.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I do both. All depends on the mood I'm in, I guess! ;-) And with each, I move from more challenging to no-brainer simple. Lately I've been drawn to simpler patterns, I think because life in other areas has become more complicated - not bad, just more complicated - and doing something fairly mindless and repetitive is relaxing.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah!!! let's here it for the mindless and relaxing part!!!!!!!!! oh, so rewarding in so many ways!!!!!


----------



## Vickyrose (Mar 17, 2011)

I both knit and crochet. I especially like projects that incorporate both.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

prefer to knit. Really interested in the polling results.


----------



## obsessiveknitter (Jan 23, 2011)

I use to crochet in my teens. My mother use to knit small things, so I decided to give knitting a try. Now I knit all the time, and put crocheting on the back burner except for edging. But I do like shawls in crochet. My mother would be so proud of all my knitting accomplishments...and now I would show HER new things in knitting. Unfortunately she is no longer with us earthbound souls.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I "love" to knit!, I "like" to crochet. That about sums it up!


----------



## sandrabraden (Jan 28, 2011)

I do both. Mostly knit.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
I primarily knit because I learned that first. I use crochet for afghans mostly, knit for apparel.


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

I do mostly knitting and the odd crochet.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


I do both about the same amount of time. Just chance from one to the other. Some times a day apart and some times hours apart in the same day. Bell 
P.S. If I had the money I would be doing cross stiching also. I just love crafts and makeing home made items with love.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

When I taught myself crochet, there were very few patterns that I liked. There are tons now, but I have also taught myself to knit. I hope I never have to make a choice because I love the freedom of doing a pattern and not worrying about which one it is.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I love hand knitting, crochet, and machine knitting. Crochet used to be my preferred hand work, but, since joining this forum I've been hand knitting more and now think I prefer it.
Lovely to have choices.
Who's going to post the tally from this poll? Be interesting to see the results.


----------



## SewingWitch (Apr 12, 2011)

I mostly knit. Very little crocheting...


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I also do both crochet and knit as well as the loom knitting. Lately, I've been knitting more, but I think that I would have to say it depends on the project I'm doing. I think I tend to knit more if it's small, baby things etc. If it's large like an afghan, I probably would say crochet. I'm not having to hold all of the weight on the needles. I did an afghan stitch afghan once, and holding all those stitches on the hook just about did me in.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit- can sort of crochet---but knitting is my prime vice..lol


----------



## GrammieJean (Mar 16, 2011)

I have done some crochet but I am really love hand knitting. This forum has spurred me to try several new stitch patterns and even attempt socks. I have completed my first pair of toe up socks.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning,
I guess I am a knitter mostly. I know how to crochet but I have trouble following patterns. I have knitted for over fifty years and learned to crochet forty years ago. I have also done cermics, needlepoint, crewl, counted cross stitch. My goal is to learn a new craft every year.
I knit approx 8 hours a day.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

I knit by hand, by machine, crochet and cross stitch. love all of them but do the knitting by hand and crocheting the most.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Knit and crochet. I don't crochet for men's projects, I think crochet looks more feminine. Knitting is my preference.


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

I just knit and sew. Know how to crochet, but if I crocheted a pair of baby booties, they would only be big enoutg for a doll. Never could learn to loosen up.


----------



## jaiaface (Feb 6, 2011)

crochet more than knit


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I knit ... for the last 70 years ! Always have some projects on the go. I also crochet some , but find knitting much faster ( continental method ).


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I do both..always have..two different looks. Crochet faster than I knit. Hildy3


----------



## multicrafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I do both. It depends on what mood I'm in.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

knit. never got the hang of crochet.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


Just knit and sew.


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm crocheting right now and still knitting a baby blanket. Switched to the crocheted vest because I need to find the rest of the yarn for the blanket. Have tried to get my friends whom I have taught how to crochet to try knitting. Haven't had any sucess as of yet. They feel that knitting takes too long.


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I like knitting, I have tried to learn to crochet but never seem to get the hang of it. I made a granny square once and it look gross very bad. I expected to try it again and never did. I do have some crochet hooks but use them when I drop my stitchs to get them back up on the needles.


----------



## knitpixie (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was about 8 and have taught myself to crochet, but I still mostly knit. I have a knitting machine and one of these days I am going to give it a try.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Years ago, I could barely knit and purl dishcloths. I was primarily a crocheter. However, within the past 2-3 years my best friend re opened the world of knitting and yarn to me and now I can say that I would much prefer to be knitting, or winding yarn on my new nostapinne that I recently bought at the MD Sheep and Wool festival  I swear, knitting and yarn etc is just as addicting as beading and beads.


----------



## ladybug59 (Apr 18, 2011)

I learned to knit as a child still mostly knit but I am learning to crochet I enjoy both


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

can do both, enjoy knitting more. Use machine and do by hand, just depends on the mood I am in. I also sew, have made a couple of cheaters quilts. Used to make my daughters clothes, then she discovered her friends clothes had labels! She did not want mom to make them any more, that included sweaters! so...............I do it for me! I have made and given away loads of afghans. kept a few too. To each his own, what makes you happy is what counts.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Mostly I knit. I can crochet but only worsted weight and unshaped things like afghans and scarves. I go through phases of other crafts - cross stitch, beading, needlepoint - but I always come back to knitting.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 6 or so. I also do machine knitting. I can crochet for edges or whatever but prefer knitting.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I learned to knit first and many years later learned to crochet. I like both equally depends on what I want to make. I prefer to knit wearables but when I make sets of dish cloths and matching pot holders I knit the dish cloths and crochet the pot holders figure that one out. Also I love to do thread crochet. Afghans I do either.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I can do both, but hand knitting is my passion.I did crochet a bed spread for my teenage daughter years ago she's 48 now.


----------



## neraalk (Feb 4, 2011)

knit. I have never learned to crochet


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

I knit and crochet, about equally.


----------



## holstein (Apr 2, 2011)

HI EVERYONE. I CROCHET ABOUT 6 OUT OF 10 TIMES.IT TAKES LESS TIME,BECAUSE I'M SELLING MY THINGS AT BAZAARS. I LIKE THE QUALITY OF KNITTING BETTER. BUT ONLY FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS. HOPE THAT HELPS, SHIRLEY


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely KNIT. I started out by crocheting, but when I learned knit I fell in love with it. There's something more soothing to me about the balance of moving both hands rhythmically (crochet bothers my hand) and since I learned crochet first, I automatically learned continental knit. It's fast and relaxing.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I mostly knit, the only croching I is granny squares.


----------



## holstein (Apr 2, 2011)

HELLO DHEART. QUICK QUESTION! WHAT IS CONTINENTAL KNIT? I AM GERMAN, BUT I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF IT.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

It is also called German knitting. The yarn is held in the left hand.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I knit most, because I am a machine knitter. That is if we are counting stitches. If you count hours, my crocheting. I like them all the same and so have to always have something going in all three.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I had a knitting machine a few years ago, but found I could knit by hand faster. so.. I traded it on a new sewing machine. lol.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a knitter only. Used to crochet years ago--but only knit now. irishgram


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

I do both. More experienced at the knitting (50 yrs) but do a great crocheted baby blanket that is reversible. Did three of them this year for new babies.


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

I only knit, but would love to learn to crochet.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Knitting is my true love, however, I enjoy crocheting also. I learned to do both from my grandmother when I was 10 and have been knitting and crocheting since. I learned to knit on slippers and learned to crochet on small thread for dollies. Knitting is more relaxing for me and I do knit daily. I MUST make time for knitting each day.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I prefer to knit sweaters, crochet afghans and in between many small items that are knit or crochet.


----------



## missieblue (Jan 31, 2011)

I knit mostly. Learned to knit in the mid 60's. Can only do simple crocheting.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I knit and crochet, probably equally.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I do both. i like to crotchet but can.t follow patterns particularly. so i make things up. the beauty of it is if it looks wrong you can just undo that bit and try again. no great big errors like when you see a mistake in your knitting. i remember once did a heavily cabled sweater for my son. noticed a mistake about half way down the front panel. thank goodness i had an aunt in scotland who said send it to me and i,ll put it right; people are so good arnt they.


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

I knit more than I crochet, but I love both. I'm really interested in the results of your poll!


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I crocheted for many years and just recewntly got back into knitting. I LOVE knitting and prefer it, but glad I can do both so I have more choices in patterns. I am not past intermediate in either.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Just knit.......for now


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

I do both....I'll get hooked on crochet (no pun intended) then I'll see a great knitting pattern, and I'm into knit, knit, knit. Then, vice-versa. I just can't sit anywhere without a hook or needle in my hand. I wish I could knit/crochet in church!


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

i crochet more afgans and baby blankets, but mostly knit sweaters hats and mittens. I guess its 50/50


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> What I do most depends on when.
> Currently I'm a *hand knitter*.
> Here's a list of a few past things:
> Needlepoint
> ...


Excuse me, but what are tamari balls? I know how to do everything else you mentioned, but have no idea what that is. 
Thanks, 
Patty


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I knit. . . I crochet some but much prefer my finished product when I knit. . . jj


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

have crocheted since I was 15 and love it . I am just now really learning to knit and am liking it a lot.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just knit. 

Years ago, I tried crocheting, but I coulnd't maintain an even guage. Items looked lop-sided and off-kilter. I gave up. I have no problem with knitting. Absolutely love to knit.

I can sew. But you didn't ask about sewing.


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

I have always knitted more but at the moment am crocheting a lot, I am travelling and it is easier to carry a crochet hook. I am making a granny square afghan for the needy using left over wool and have just started a baby jacket , it is very quick to do!! I am spending a lot of time looking at crochet patterns on the net, am really loving it at the moment


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Since everyone is telling how they learned, my oldest sister taught me the basics and wanted me to show her how to do a new stitch when I was 16. We think she might be dyslexic (although it was never diagnosed). She had bought a layette pattern in the snowflake stitch and couldn't understand the directions. By the time I learned the stitch well enough to show her, she decided that since I had put in the time to learn it she just gave me the yarn and pattern and had me make it. After that I taught myself how to tat and then knit out of books. Now as I said earlier, I mostly knit, because crochet still hurts my hand, but the more I work on it the more flexable I get.


----------



## Terri-va (Apr 19, 2011)

Knit by hand. can crochet but have nerve damage in my right hand and crochet is more painful, so rarely do it anymore


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I first learned to crochet, taught by a wonderful friend from Brazil. She barely spoke English but I understood her and am very grateful. I taught myself to knit a few years ago and I mainly knit, like the looks of the finished product better. So, I vote knit.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I can do both, but when it comes to reading patterns, I am definitely better at knitting. I just find it so much easier. I save my crochet hook for baby blankets, no pattern necessary!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I've been a knitter, on and off, for 50 years. About 6 years ago I FINALLY learned to crochet and now, b/c it's a novelty, I guess, I crochet somewhat more than I knit. But I do switch back and forth a lot. I always have at least 4 projects going at once.


----------



## Oldnitter (May 7, 2011)

I do both, but knitting relaxes me, crocheting I have to think. Also I don't felt. I knitted as a young child. My mother knitted me a wool Sweater. Beautiful! I washed it wrong and it shrunk up to fit a doll. Boy did I get it from her.I will never knit something big and then shrink it down after that experience!!. So I do not felt!!!!


----------



## janetex (May 17, 2011)

Both, but I'm a much better crocheter. Probably because my great-grandmother taught me to crochet when I was a child. I learned to knit just from instruction books.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I go thru phases. I'm at my knitting phase at the moment. Usually when it gets warmer, I will start crocheting. I saw some Caron pound yarn in my "stash" and I'm starting to think about crocheting squares for charity blankets.


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I knit. I can crochet, but don't like it much. I also tat.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Knit mainly but have crochet 'fits' when I find it more portable and easy to manage (blankets, afghans, etc excepted). Besides there's only one stitch to worry about. Knitting first love. Actually yarn is my first love and the other kind of takes over, knit or crochet. Know what I mean?


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I do both but prefer knitting.


----------



## Von (Feb 15, 2011)

I knit only.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I love to crochet, but arthritis in index finger makes it painful. So I knit. My favorite part of knitting is casting on. I just love it!
Now, my favorite craft is sewing...can't get enough.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the way knitted items look, but crochet is generally more portable. I generally have at least one of each going a all times.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I knit and crochet and love them both equal.I always have both on the go


----------



## hansonsj (Feb 5, 2011)

Kint only


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I knit and crochet practically evenly across the board. Many, many hours of each!


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I do both also but I perfer knit


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

I knit and crochet both. I go in streaks of only crochet or knit for a while but then get back to the other. I enjoy both. I think crochet is easier myself but have taught a friend to knit and she couldn't get the hang of crocheting to save her soul.


----------



## FranLaru (Mar 21, 2011)

I crocheted for 40 years and started knitting about 7 years ago, so I do both; when I want something quick - I crochet it; when I want something special and fancy, I knit it.

Fran


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

Knit, knit, knit--all socks. I'm a SOCKAHOLIC! I think there is no cure.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

both, knit mostly, but now I can read crochet patts so I crochet some


----------



## MamaSharon (Feb 8, 2011)

knit since I was 10 yr old (1963) and crochet since I my early twenties. I love to knit the most if I had to choose one.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I can do both but my true love is knitting. Just something about the patterns that I pick, just seem to say knit me


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Currently I knit more, although crochet is a close 2nd, then I also weave using a WEAVE-IT.  

RIO


----------



## Floknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I do both but I prefer knitting.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > What I do most depends on when.
> ...


http://www.temari.com/tips.htm


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I knit, crochet, make jewelry, paint when I can and write....crocheting gave me bi-lateral carpal tunnel that required surgery. When I got shoulder pain while throwing the yarn while knitting, I learned how to knit continental. Now I am debating the Portugese style of knitting.

Each and every craft I pick up, I manage to overdo and hurt myself somehow.....

So now its a life lesson to pace myself.....that's harder than any of the crafts. LOL at myself

karen in albany, ny


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Knit only and I love it


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

A little of both, hand knitting and crocheting. Am trying to improve skills in both, now that I am retired. Being left handed, crochet is more challenging for me when reading patterns. I mostly do small pieces with simple stitches and carry a little bit of both in my travel bag. I am grateful for the forum and for internet resources for patterns, stitches, techniques, etc. Have been doing more reading than crafting of late. By the time I get to be proficient in either one, I'll be ready for the pearly gates. Think there is any crafting going on there????


----------



## hansende1 (May 15, 2011)

It depends on the pattern I want to do. So both


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I mostly crochet. My knitting abilities are very limited to the basic steps/stitches. I keep saying I want to take a class, but ....


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Carol, your "felix" is darling.



finn55 said:


> =^..^= Our vote is both equally. I crochet faster than I knit (usually). Crochet for kitty blankets and afghans, etc. Knit for mittens, socks and sweaters. I would say a 50/50 split. P.S. It's still cold here on the south shore of Lake Superior. . .the fish still have their long underwear on. (Sorry, Felix wanted me to put that in!) Have a good one, everybody! =^..^= Carol and Felix


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Good golly! You can knit and read at the same time? I'm impressed!!



darowil said:


> knit- I can crochet but I can't read at the same time (ditto for cross stitch- also became hard as my eyes aged) so stick to knitting so I can read as well.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

What is Portugese style knitting. New one on me. :?:


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

Both are enjoyable, but prefer knitting.


----------



## TenThumbs (May 11, 2011)

I am a knitter - love it!! (I have done a bit of the basic crochet stitches, but not so great at it.)


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am learning to knit,so right now i only edge with c, definatly the knitting is the most challanging. but i am determined to get it.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was around nine years old. I never "took" to knitting until after I was married at about age 28, all of a sudden I had an urge to knit! Soon after that, I bought a couple pairs of needles that were on sale at a fabric store for 50 cents each. I sat down with one of my crochet books that also had knitting instructions and taught myself. Over 25 years later I still do both, but I do much more knitting than crochet!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Crochet outranks knitting for me.
Is someone keeping the count?


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I learned to crochet as a child and am just now getting reasonably comfortable with knitting. I love both, but crochet is still number one at this time.

karen


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Many years ago I knitted, crochet & sewn. After a long strectch(about 10years) I started knitting again. Thanks to my Ravelry friends I was mentored and am now able to complete some cool stuff. I know I could pick up crochet again but much prefer knitting. My preferred projects are clothong for babies & toddlers.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I was taught to knit,crochet, and sew by my Grandma. I now just knit and sew (I can only crochet a chain don't remember anything else).


----------



## easterli (May 17, 2011)

Both, but knit mostly. I like it best!


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I mainly knit but when I crochet I usually do rugs so it is great to help me stay warm while making them in the winter months. I try to use really bright colors and then I donate them charities. so for me it is 60% knit and 40% crochet.


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

I knit


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

The last couple of years, it has been knitting. Crochet? Only as edging, but years ago I did a lot of it, and do have several crochet UFO's for someday-when-I-break-a-leg-and-can't-leave-the-house. And have several crewel kits to do eventually, too. But for now? Knitting slippers and socks, and Christmas scarves, and realizing I don't need any more yarn, even though I think I do! My knitting stash is smaller than my crewel stash, and both need to take a back seat to housework (boo-hoo)...


----------



## Schnauzer (Apr 7, 2011)

I knit only.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I knit, crochet, make jewelry, counted cross stitch, quilt (when I can get to it), used to throw pots and did ceramics, used to sketch with charcoals, used to paint with acrylics. To make all of this even more useless...I used to be a chef.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Judy M said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > btibbs70 said:
> ...


WOW!!!!!!! They are beautiful and very intricate!


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

sunnybutterfly
re: Portuguese style knitting. If it is the one I'm thinking about there are some great videos on utube. Basically, the yarn goes around your neck and thru gadget you pin on your shoulder. I saw some videos but didn't take the time to master the technique. I'm trying to get the hand of the Russian style knitting. Saw videos of it too.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

Just knit........(unless you count spinning :mrgreen: )


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Knitting is my first love, for crocheting I make dish cloths or edgings.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Knitting and trying to teach myself crochet


----------



## DiRaintree (Apr 30, 2011)

I am 50-50. Love to do both, but eventually get tired of one and go to the other...etc. I got new glasses so I am ready to do another x-stitch project, this one for Hubby and me.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> A little of both, hand knitting and crocheting. Am trying to improve skills in both, now that I am retired. Being left handed, crochet is more challenging for me when reading patterns. I mostly do small pieces with simple stitches and carry a little bit of both in my travel bag. I am grateful for the forum and for internet resources for patterns, stitches, techniques, etc. Have been doing more reading than crafting of late. By the time I get to be proficient in either one, I'll be ready for the pearly gates. Think there is any crafting going on there????


Of coiurse there is, Susan. It wouldn't be heaven without crafting, would it? :twisted:


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I do both equally.


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

I knit and crochet but I prefer knitting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


I have to ask... Are you keeping a tally and charting the results?

It's a good straw poll and has elicited some interesting responses, I'd like to see the totals graphed. Thinking about the answers, I reckon it would work best as a proportional Venn diagram, the fact many forum members do a number of different techniques means a simple pie chart would be inadequate. It's an entertaining little exercise in statistical analysis.

I'm sure Florence Nightingale would have had an answer, she was a brilliant statistician, but I can't quite visualise how her methodology could be adapted to accommodate the multiplicity of techniques used by respondees. But then, although mathematics little urchin child fascinates me, I never got much beyond 'O' level myself.

Dave


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I read somewhere recently that crochet is more popular than knitting. Right now I knit more items mainly because I belong to 2 knitters groups. But I like to do both.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Have you kept a tally of knitters, crocheters,and - - - I was tempted to create a new word - BOTH-ers.

Grosvenor


----------



## knitnweed (Apr 18, 2011)

I crocheted for 40 years before I became a knitter because the fingers were just not happy with the fine threads I loved to crochet with. Now I do both, finding that changing from one to the other manages to get around the problem with crocheting. That and crocheting with worsted yarn.

I am more experienced crocheting, but rapidly learning to be a knitter as opposed to just someone who knits.

And I do love to wear the sweaters I can create with knitting. When they come out right.


----------



## lakelover (Feb 19, 2011)

I love both, for different reasons. Crochet because its faster for me when I need a gift "like, now!". I also like that its so versatile, with lace and so forth. And knitting because it's more relaxing for me. I like knitted dish cloths and towels because they are softer, and not as thick. But, I do love them both.


----------



## Jami (Feb 20, 2011)

Used to crochet very basic stuff. Started knitting @ 2 1/2 years ago and have been faithful ever since although I did just purchase loop-d-loop crochet. Some really stunning pieces and I can use up some of me stash. I guess I am looking for something that works up faster as I usually knit lace so it takes an eon to produce anything. I'll send pictures if I can make anything.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Jami,
What is loop-d-loop crochet?

Is that hairpin crochet (made on a small wire loom that looks like a squared off capital letter "A") or broomstick or something else?


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I went back to knitting to limber up my thumbs. It worked. Now I am addicted to knitting. Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I gave away my tatting supplies, after doing it for decades.Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Isn't the insulated batting wonderful for all kinds of potholders? I am teaching great-granddaughters how to machine-quilt, on potholders. Carolyn


----------



## Jami (Feb 20, 2011)

Jersey, Loop-D-Loop is the name of the book by Teva Durham. She puts a new twist (no pun intended) on both crochet and knit designs. She has come up with a few unique stitches which she explains thoroughly, but it is the combo's that make them so unique. I also just bought her Loop-d-Loop Lace book and am making one of her projects. I believe you can see some of the projects on amazon. Great stuff!

Jami


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> Jami,
> What is loop-d-loop crochet?
> 
> Is that hairpin crochet (made on a small wire loom that looks like a squared off capital letter "A") or broomstick or something else?


loop-d-loop is crochet as you know it, only the patterns are created by picking up only the front loop or back loop of a stitch instead of putting your hook into the stitch picking up front and back at the same time. When I first used it in patterns back in the 70s it wasn't named because the hole project didn't use individual loops only certain rows to obtain a pattern. Crochet ribbing for sweaters has always been made using only one loop.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I go back and forth but am a better knitter.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Knit


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

I do both and like them equally well


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

So.....many....comments......so.....little........time......


----------



## CherylBorley (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit


----------



## Altjem (May 17, 2011)

Since I was taught both crochet and knitting about 30 years ago, I mostly crocheted for years. I recently (last 3 months) started knitting again. I found that I like crochet for quick projects or afghans... I LOVE doing granny squares, there are so many patterns out there. But I also love the look and feel of the knitted lace patterns. I'm including a pic of my current knitting project: a lacy scarf. The pics don't do justice to the color of the scarf, it's a nice pastel green in a fingering weight yarn.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 24, 2011)

I only knit. Don't know how to crochet.


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

Hand Knit Only - have never mastered the tension thing with crochet


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> So.....many....comments......so.....little........time......


The number of responses to your poll is impressive. I'm intrigued to know how you intend to tabulate and graph the data. As I suggested earlier, a simple pie chart wouldn't really do the job, although it might be possible to create one using an overlay system to indicate those crafters who work using more than one technique. If one limits the categories to Crochet, knitting and tattting the tricky 'four colour map issue' wouldn't rear its ugly head.

Personally, I'd be tempted to take a relationalist approach and use the methodology of either Venn or Carroll (Charles Lutwidge Dodgson) to chart the numbers and proportionately scale my representation of the sets. I 'doodled' over a cuppa yesterday and can imagine both functioning adequately. Of course, an extended single bar graph showing the overlap might also be made to work.

An interesting problem, I'm looking forward to seeing your solution.

Dave


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

I do both...crochet is faster...but i prefer to knit


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Since this is a knitting site I would think there is more knitters than crocherters. I to like crocheting much more than knitting. Knitting is sooooooooooo slow. I only knit socks, headbands. I crochet afgans, tablecovers. I crochet and knit hats sweaters, and alike.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> CrochetQueen said:
> 
> 
> > So.....many....comments......so.....little........time......
> ...


Your response makes me smile, Fireball Dave, but I think CrochetQueen is 12 years old. Maybe you'd like to help her?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> CrochetQueen said:
> 
> 
> > So.....many....comments......so.....little........time......
> ...


LOL!! Dave, you definitely have too much time on your hands!!! ROFL!!
June


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DHeart said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > CrochetQueen said:
> ...


I thought I was being helpful. I did give my own thoughts on possible representational methods.

Casting my mind back forty-plus years, I recall being introduced to set theory at the age of ten. _Pattern and Power of Maths_ was my school's preferred text and I think Venn diagrams were introduced in either chapters six or seven of volume one. Of course, they then came under the heading of 'Modern Maths' and are probably old hat by now. We now live in what has been dubbed 'The Post-Modern Era', a term to which I have serious objections and even question its status as a twentieth century 'ism', but such a debate is possibly not for these pages.

Charles Lutwidge Dodgson wrote under the more familiar name of Lewis Carroll, his _Game of Logic_ was specifically written for young ladies of around the age of twelve, his Alice was based on the young Alice Liddell. He was a master geometer at Oxford and created a brilliant linear system of set representation which he used to resolve a number of whimsical syllogisms, many of which were drawn from both _Alice in Wonderland_ and his _Syvie and Bruno_ stories.

Carroll had a liking for red and grey as colours for his graphical representations which might, or might not, appeal to our young friend. His logic system was recently reprinted by Dover Press.

It is perhaps interesting to note that the 1980s _Berkeley Project_ which was a variant of Minsky's AI development programme at MIT, made extensive use of Carroll's logic system. But I'm a little out of touch with current thinking and I'm sure things have moved on apace. Also maths is not my strongest suit, I have puzzled over simultaneous equations for over half-an-hour before now!

I am happy to offer advice, but I won't resolve the problem for Crochet Queen. Were I so to do, it could conflict with her mathematics tutor's learning plan, it would also interfere with her own personal discovery of mathematics, both of which would be wrong things for me to do.

It is, as I said earlier, an interesting poll. I am intrigued to see her conclusions.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Wromg again, my memory is terrible, it was chapter nine of the first volume. I had to read it very slowly, several times, to get the idea!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm glad I amuse you June. It sometimes surprises people to discover I do take a break from serious issues and doodle over entertaining little trifles every now and then. A very good friend who teaches philosophy frequently says, in tones dripping with irony, "At the end of a long day, I simply can't wait to race home and curl up with a French philosopher's latest tome!" 

He's a secret Dick Francis addict, I ocassionally play with fun maths!

Dave


----------



## lakelover (Feb 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm glad I amuse you June. It sometimes surprises people to discover I do take a break from serious issues and doodle over entertaining little trifles every now and then. A very good friend who teaches philosophy frequently says, in tones dripping with irony, "At the end of a long day, I simply can't wait to race home and curl up with a French philosopher's latest tome!"
> 
> He's a secret Dick Francis addict, I ocassionally play with fun maths!
> 
> Dave


Your pullen our leg, right?


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Wromg again, my memory is terrible, it was chapter nine of the first volume. I had to read it very slowly, several times, to get the idea!
> 
> Dave


Oh my. You must be a pack rat if you still have your elementary texts that you could go back and look that up.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just knit if I'm working on a pattern that has crochet in it I take it to my neighbor and she does the crochet part.I tried to learn but can not get the tension down and I'm left handed.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

past said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wromg again, my memory is terrible, it was chapter nine of the first volume. I had to read it very slowly, several times, to get the idea!
> ...


Didn't need to race to the book, I learned with a 'memory theatre'. It took a little concentration to cast my mind back to when I was in my junior year at school (in England, at that time, age 10-11), but I was able to visualise sitting at my desk, holding the book in my hands. After that it was simply a matter of recalling the lesson during which set theory was introduced and looking at the book I was holding. Most of the books from my childhood had to be crated up and packed away to make room for those I now use on a daily basis.

As with some rodents of the genus Neotoma, I have a liking for the desert, I have been described as 'arid' more than once. I did have to grab an encylopaedia to look the creature up because it isn't indigenous to the UK. My cohorts and I all had a good laugh at someone likening me to a small rodent!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm glad I amuse you June. It sometimes surprises people to discover I do take a break from serious issues and doodle over entertaining little trifles every now and then. A very good friend who teaches philosophy frequently says, in tones dripping with irony, "At the end of a long day, I simply can't wait to race home and curl up with a French philosopher's latest tome!"
> 
> He's a secret Dick Francis addict, I ocassionally play with fun maths!
> 
> Dave


Oh, funny man!!! There is NO SUCH THING as "fun maths"...but then this is the gal who could never understand algebra and still can't!!
LOL!
June


----------



## rjray (Mar 28, 2011)

Although I can crochet, I prefer knitting


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm glad I amuse you June. It sometimes surprises people to discover I do take a break from serious issues and doodle over entertaining little trifles every now and then. A very good friend who teaches philosophy frequently says, in tones dripping with irony, "At the end of a long day, I simply can't wait to race home and curl up with a French philosopher's latest tome!"
> 
> He's a secret Dick Francis addict, I ocassionally play with fun maths!
> 
> Dave


Aww, why be a SECRET Dick Francis addict? I love his books! Okay, I'm not a philosophy professor who needs to maintain a facade of only liking sophisticated things, but still...who wouldn't like Dick Francis?


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Fireball Dave, I'm afraid it was your vocabulary that I thought would confuse Crochet Queen. "relationalist approach" "methodology of Venn or Carroll"...

I'm afraid that most 12 year olds here wouldn't know what you were saying. They do use Venn diagrams, of course, but ...

Well, it's a sad thing and it causes a lot of frustration with teachers over here, but the "new math" that's being taught here is ridiculous. (I know, because I worked as a sign language interpreter in the schools until becoming disabled.) The new math books barely had any numbers!
Some teachers got frustrated and brought out the old books, but then the school district took away all the old books.

Oh, don't get me started! Sorry for my grumbling.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I prefer to knit - I can crochet but I like the look of knitted items!


----------



## debdawg (May 16, 2011)

When I first stated to learn I learn knitting then later I learned to crochet. I still do both but I do more crocheting than knitting


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DHeart said:


> Fireball Dave, I'm afraid it was your vocabulary that I thought would confuse Crochet Queen. "relationalist approach" "methodology of Venn or Carroll"...
> 
> I'm afraid that most 12 year olds here wouldn't know what you were saying. They do use Venn diagrams, of course, but ...
> 
> ...


Sorry I sometimes forget myself and write as I speak when in general conversation with my cohorts.

In the 60s and 70s, 'New Maths' was bolted onto Euclid, Pythagoras and traditional algebra, we simply had more to learn with late C19th and C20th set and number theory thrown into the merry mix.

From what I've seen of the current school curriculum in England, I can't say I'm very impressed, I personally feel rather too much has been 'rationalised' out of the timetable. You're not alone with your grumbles!

Dave


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, Dave, this isn't the new math, it's the new-new math. They are calling it "whole math," but as far as I can tell, it's more about thinking about math than actually doing it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DHeart said:


> Yeah, Dave, this isn't the new math, it's the new-new math. They are calling it "whole math," but as far as I can tell, it's more about thinking about math than actually doing it.


Ah, that explains much!

Dave


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I mainly knit


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Dave, this isn't the new math, it's the new-new math. They are calling it "whole math," but as far as I can tell, it's more about thinking about math than actually doing it.
> ...


I belong to a group of women ( Aglow) that each Aug-Sept.has a speaker that comes from our state capital to speak about the new books that are going to be comeing into the school that year and what may or may not be wrong with them.
last year she had books on math that is the new trend in math. NO numbers, no counting, no timestable. you are to look at the pictures and think of a number and that is what it is. no right or wrong answers. 
As far as I know the school here where I live has not gotten any of these books. I hope that they never come. math with no numbers ever.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


Both knit and crochet. I knit scarves for gifts and for myself. I crochet baby afghans for Project Linus and some for baby gifts for family and friends. I do prefer knitting. Crochet works up much faster than knitting but I love the feel of knitting needles in my hands. I have many sets of knitting needles that had been my Moms and when I use them, it feels like she is with me in spirit. So, to end this epic saga, yes Knitting is my choice.

Dee Dee


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

I do both, but prefer crochet as it's quicker in most cases. Easier if you have to unpick and you only have one hook not two needles which take up more space in a bag. In other words, more convenient. But having said that, If I'm inspired by a pattern, I'll do it no matter if it's knitting or crochet. I like a challenge and if I get tired of one, I can do the other. I'm grateful for Mum having taught me to knit at age 8 or 9 and crochet at 20. Just wish there was more time in the day to work on all the lovely things I want to do!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Hand knitter.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice to hear someone crocheting squares for blankets. Most done for charities are knitted. Recently saw some lovely washcloths or dishcloths on maggiescrochet.com and thought they were lovely patterns suitable for blankets. Very inspiring designs and love the use of colour. Nice and cheerful. Worth checking them out.


----------



## Izzy186 (Apr 26, 2011)

completely love crochet and way perfur it but im kinda starting to get back into knitting from fun patterns im finding on this sight so give it a few more months and who will know where my mind ends up....


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I love knitting. I have recently retired & have been going through all my unfinished knitting projects. In the last 3 weeks I have completed many. Thanks to you all for getting me back on track again. One day I would like to learn to crochet. cheers..


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

I knit and crochet. It mainly depends on the type of pattern. I wouldn't ever want to make crochet mittens. Recently, carple tunnel was bothering me when crocheting. I could find a way to knit, holding one needle still against my stomach. Happily, it's not bothering me any more.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


I do both. I also sew, needlepoint, cross stitch, & non-needle crafts. What I do most is knit because I get paid & I'm knit slowly.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I learned to knit first when I was a child. I just started back up about 7 years ago when my three kids move from home. At that time I mostly crocheted afghans. The past three years when the grandchildren started coming I switch to knitting. Knitting is much softer. I might make a knitted baby sweater or hat and finish it off with a crochet flower or curly cue. I'm glad I can do both.


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

I knit and I do a little crochet.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

I knit, spin, felt, beginning to weave, and my friends have forced a crochet hook into my hands last week. Not sure if I like it or not, but I have half of my 7" square done. We are making an afghan with 63 different squares. Good Grief....like I need another addiction.


----------



## ronden36 (Apr 3, 2011)

I absolutely love knitting, tried to learn crochet but only do basic stitches for squares or edgings


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> I knit, spin, felt, beginning to weave, and my friends have forced a crochet hook into my hands last week. Not sure if I like it or not, but I have half of my 7" square done. We are making an afghan with 63 different squares. Good Grief....like I need another addiction.


You need another addiction??? You can have mine.....sugar.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I meant another fiber/yarn addiction.

There is always room for chocolate


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

I do both. Mostly I crochet because I love to crochet so much and do it pretty fast...
I knit a little slower but knit socks,scarves and hats just depends on the patterns.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> I do both, but prefer crochet as it's quicker in most cases. Easier if you have to unpick and you only have one hook not two needles which take up more space in a bag. In other words, more convenient. But having said that, If I'm inspired by a pattern, I'll do it no matter if it's knitting or crochet. I like a challenge and if I get tired of one, I can do the other. I'm grateful for Mum having taught me to knit at age 8 or 9 and crochet at 20. Just wish there was more time in the day to work on all the lovely things I want to do!!


I so agree, so many paterns so little time. Rose


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I crochet,just getting into knitting


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

mostly crochet only because my knitting skills are very limited.


----------



## debdawg (May 16, 2011)

Hi I love to crochet but I also knit some. I also like to cross-stitch. But if I was to pick one it would be crocheting


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I knit, loom knit and crochet. It depends on my mood as to which I prefer. Right now, I'm working on socks. Did pick the loom back up tonight to start working on hats to donate this winter.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitting


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Have been doing a lot of knitting lately since joining KP, but used to do more crochet earlier as it grows faster. 

Cheers
Irene


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


I am a knitter. I _can_ crochet, just don't care for it.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't crochet when I am reading or watching TV, but if needed,I can crochet an edge on something

I started to crochet a multi-coloured vest many years ago, for which the left-side instructions were given. For the right side,the intructions were :'Reverse'

As it was all semi-circles,I didn't know how to get the little chain stitch on top, so rewrote the instructions so as to knit. There were too many colours to just dump it.

I can't find the pattern. If I do,I'll post it and the garment.


Grosvenor, Australia


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I also do both - usually cochet afghans and knit wearables


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 5 years old, and crocheting since I was 19 years old (but had many years break from it, due to arthiritic joints,(then found some fabulous new crochet hooks), which have allowed me to crochet again. I also have two knitting machines (under my bed now). But if I had to choose just one to take to a desert island it would be crocheting. I just love it above all the rest. Leonora.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't remember if I responded to this or not.  I do both equally, I'd say, though I have been crocheting for 30 years and only knitting for about 8 now--I do wish I'd learned to knit earlier, but I let it intimidate me. Then one day I decided to try again, and I was off and running!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I can do basic crochet but still can't read directions! But I'm hell on wheels with ripple and granny square afghans! haha! I haven't crocheted in years. A friend got me started knitting last Thanksgiving, I can even read the directions! I'm loving it!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I knit with needles, looms & knitting boards. I crochet dresses for dolls & 12" teddy bears ( my own patterns ). I do embroidery. needlepoint, I make beaded Jewelry. I am teaching my self knitted lace, & now I want to learn how to quilt.


----------



## LAPowe (May 11, 2011)

I knit (not well). I don't like the look of crocheted things as well as knit, but I do some crocheted jewelry.


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

hand knit, mostly for charity AND Needle tatting. I have never met another needle tatter, but I have bought some of their work from ETSY. I think we are very rare.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

My mother tried to teach me to knit when I was about 10, couldnt grasp the context, but when I was pregnant with my first daughter, I read a pattern and it came instantly...learned to crochet about the same time (1988) I love to knit, over crochet, but I also cross stitch and make chainmaille jewellery using jump rings, either anodised aliminium or enamelled copper.

Love Jox


----------



## Pebbles123play (Mar 6, 2011)

Learned to crochet when I was very little, I am 45 and am teaching myself how to knit because it is a challenge, but I love to crochet.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I knit but I also cross stitch too, have tried crochet but I don't hold the yarn right


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I can do a little bit of all the needle crafts, but I am obsessed with knitting. I would like to learn how to tat though.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bitsey here, I love sewing and I am more proficient at it than knitting. I know how to knit, I can make an Irish knit sweater, but I am not fast. So I tend to slide toward the sewing machine. I also crochet...mostly afghans. (susan)


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Definitely Both!! I believe I crochet better than I knit, but I do both all the time anyway.LOL! I should give up the knitting since it is so frustrating for me, but there are still so many things I want to knit~!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Both but mostly knit


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

I do both. Like them equally.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I so both, learned crochet in college around 1974, just learned to knot last winter. Love knitting more & do it daiy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Whichever one I get bored with, crochet, then knitting would be the current favorite. So, it depends on which is boring at any given moment!
JuneK


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Knit, definitely. Hand and machine. Can crochet if I have to.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I've begun knitting again after a 40 year absence....
I only crochet some minor things & afghans over the years BUT

I Definitely PREFER & ENJOY KNITTING more.......

KNITTING !!!

CBCarol


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

knit, knit
I can maybe do a single crochet if someone forces me.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I Knit and Crochet.  I am much faster at crochet but don't like the look and thickness of it, in general - except for some afghan patterns, a few dishcloth patterns, and market bags made from cotton yarn. Also I like the way variegated yarn plays-out much better in a knit pattern than crochet. 

I always have a crochet afghan in the works, they're great gifts and a wonderful listening-to-audio-books or visiting with the family project.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Knit mostly, crochet some and sew.


----------



## TraceyJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm an avid knitter...would love to crochet but just don't seem to be able to pick it up :-(


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

I like to knit for the most part. But if I want to make an afghan I prefer to crochet.


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

I love knitting.


----------



## top_bun007 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mostly knit.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Just knitting.


----------



## lusina (Aug 24, 2011)

knit is the one i do my dad show me how at the age of9 and been doing it for 40 years


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Some of us knit, some of us crochet, some of us both. Now I wanna know, what do YOU do mostly? I just want to see what is more popular, evenly, just knit, or just crochet? -DaniB :-o


Knit. I can crochet, but don't like it...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I do both. Crochet is best for toys and knit for clothes. Just my thoughts.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Knit, and knit, and knit only


----------



## jude42s (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been knitting since the age of 7 (I also dressmake) but have never learnt to crochet


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Hand knit what I used to crochet


----------

